# new gosm



## dmack (May 31, 2008)

Couple questions about my new gosm.Just got it seasoned and would like to smoke tomorrow.In the manual they mention cleaning out the "grease pan".I don't see that I have one.Got my racks, then the water pan, finally the fire box and of course down below the burner. I understand everybody lines the water pan with foil. Is this basically the grease pan? Also I wondering about temperature control. I hope I can keep it from getting too hot. Also knowing that the therm on the door would not be very good I bought a Weber remote digital therm. It doesn't appear to allow you to choose a target temp. Rather you select a meat type and that has a temp associated with it. I believe 170 is the highest avail target temp. I'll need to be able to target higher than that won't I? Hopefully somebody out there tonight can help me with these questions.

dmack


----------



## kookie (May 31, 2008)

First off congrats on the new smoker................I don't have that type of smoker so I can't help you much.............


----------



## flatbroke (May 31, 2008)

What model did you get?  I just got the model 3605bgd and it has the pan, what I noticed in the paper worked is that the 3605gd does not. The 3605bgd also has a rectangular pan opposed to the round one.  hope this helps.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker. The water pan is not the same as the grease pan, you might have to use some foil to catch the grease. I have the big block and it came with a grease pan. I would consider another therm, one that you can set and control, and that it can read temps over 200+ degrees. Be sure and calibrate any therm before using it. In a glass of ice cubes and water, it should read between 32-34 degrees. In boiling water, it should read around 212 degrees, depending on your altitude. Make note of any differences, and your set.


----------



## oillogger (May 31, 2008)

Only the 24" wide GOSM Big Block comes with a grease tray.


----------



## 3puttbob (Jun 14, 2008)

They're right.  I have the WB and have to open the door and watch the flame as I shut off the gas and then open just a skosh and restrike it.  You will notice the flame smaller.  I then have a constant 190 deg.  BTW it was 89 deg.f outside at the time.
3puttnewbiesmoker


----------



## 3puttbob (Jun 18, 2008)

Found my gas control was stuck.  Ok now but, really had me goin'.  Between lo and med is 225.  No big deal about a grease pan.  Stuck a 99c cookie sheet on the lower rack to catch all the gunk(oops, I mean flavor drippings).  Have a bread pan to replace the tiny chip tray.  Tomorrow?....brining salmon for the weekend.MMMMMMMMMMMM
ps..no biggie turning the WB into a Big Block.  The 20in. wide is just fine.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 18, 2008)

dmack, the water pan acts as a grease pan as well, an yes yall wan't ta line it with foil.  Get yerself another thermo, gonna want one that hits 350* er better.  I by mine at Mills Fleet Farm bout 20 bucks each.  I bought a maverick ET-170S remote that I use fer box temp, nice ta have in the house so's ya can keep an eye on it more often.


----------

